# Basset Hound quesion...Eating hair and dirt...?...



## chubbydog811 (Aug 3, 2009)

To start, my Basset has a very sensitive stomach. He gets the lamb and rice food from Blue Seal - that is the only food that doesnt make him sick. On top of that, he is a very picky eater, and usually refuses to eat one of his two meals every day. I also put vegetable oil (he likes that for some reason) and water. 
We also have Jack Russels - who have different and free choice food (cheaper brand, that of course, makes him sick). I usually pick up the bin when I go out for the horses in the morning, but it slips my mind every once in awhile. 
Anyway, so he ate his breakfast this morning. I come back in the house to find he ate all of the little dog food also. He puked it all back up, and since then, has been doing a hacking thing, and a lot of swallowing. After that, he started eating hair. All the dog hair that he could find on the floor, under the couches ect. He was(and still is) desperately searching out hair. He was even to the point of licking himself as much as he could to get his own hair...
Now he is eating dirt, and anything else that he can find. 

Any ideas why he might be doing this? He is acting really hungry...The is the first time since I got him last spring that he actually licked his food bowl clean and snapped for a cookie (usually you need to stuff cookies in his mouth, then through them on the floor because he wont take them out of your hand)
The problem with just feeding him more - he gets sick if he gets any more than I give him. I dont feed lunch anymore -  He is still young (will be 2yrs the end of this month), and I dont have time for 5 or 6 bathroom runs a day. 

Anyway, has anyone ever had this problem? What was it, and how can I fix it???

Thanks


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 3, 2009)

Sounds like he is trying to bring more up! Try giving him some yogurt or cottage cheese. Helps the good belly bugs.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 4, 2009)

Maybe call your vet and talk to them about it?  Have you looked into probiotics or other digestive conditioners for dogs that would aid in his digestive functions?


----------



## chubbydog811 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. 

I havent looked into any digestive stuff for him. 
When I first got him, I fed yogurt, but after a while, he wouldnt eat it anymore - he is the pickiest dog you will probably ever find...He is prefectly happy going hungry instead of eating what he gets. 
Other than the vegetable oil and water, he wont eat his food if there is anything else in or on it. 
I did give him a 1/2 a can of low-residue food that I had from the vet on his last vet visit (we go there a lot for this dog!). That seemed to do the trick. He hasnt puked again since then, and he is not going crazy eating hair and dirt anymore. He was actually very happy when I brought him out at lunch - tail as high as it could be, running around, playing, and was generally all around happy! YAY! I am hoping this means he is feeling better!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 4, 2009)

Try Probios. It's a probiotic and you can get it in many different forms. It takes so little you probably could mix it in without his knowing it.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome! Ill have to look into that! Thanks 

Where would I go about getting that? Probably just at the feed store right?
Do you remember how much it cost?


----------

